# my new 11" Xingu Rhom



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Just picked him up last night.







What do yall think?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

He looks AWESOME!









But that ruler looks like its been abused.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

damn stiffy hes a beauty, awesome fish man


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

he looks more like 10 rather than 11 none the less its a fine fish


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Here are some more pictures. I actually dont know for sure that he is a Xingu. Can anyone clear that up for me?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

1 more


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

My rhom kissing my girl. Believe it or not she is more dangerous than the Rhom.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> My rhom kissing my girl. Believe it or not she is more dangerous than the Rhom.


 I believe that chicks can be more dangerous than any Piranha!!! And nice pickup man!!! Sweet Rhom!!!







This should def be in pic section and added to the gallery









Moved to Pictures and Videos


----------



## Piranha Boy (Feb 27, 2004)

YES B'Y!!!!!









What a beautiful fish you have there Stiffy. I like the interactivity of it too. Not shy at all, .. now THAT'S a comfortable fish!!!









Fine, fine FINE fish!!!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

damn the bloody eyes..you're a lucky man stiffy..this is a p many of us would kill for. Which brings back the subject, where do you live ?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

awesome fish man, I like the xingu's bright red eyes.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Beautiful Rhom.....Great color and shape.


----------



## Mr. Fish()() (Mar 10, 2004)

He sure is a big boy, what did ya give for him....real nice color, love the eyes, seem not to be shy at all? Damn fine fish


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats!! Awesome rhom!!







By the looks of things he is moving in on your girl!!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

That rhom is awesome !!







its friggin flawless


----------



## privatepain (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice rhom! It looks like a yellow araquaia xingu rhom in the third pic. What are the dimensions of your 180gal? It looks like a tall tank.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Very, very nice looking fish!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

nice rhom indeed.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

He is in absolutly perfect condition. The crazy thing about it is that I have posted my number a few times and talked to many different people and was never able to find what I wanted. Well when the old owner called me last night and told me about him it was exactly what I was looking for. The call came out of no where and I was not expecting this fish at all. I took it as a sign and ran down right away and picked him up for 350.00 He only had the fish for 2 months in a 200g and I had to catch him and put him in my 60g for the mean time. He doesnt seem scared at all after going threw all of this. He has perfect eye coloration and I am now thinking he might be a black diamond.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i hope thats not the same way you measure something else by adding a few inches :rasp: nice looking fish


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

wow wat i wouldnt do for a rhom with red eyes like that dam nice fish indeed


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

he looks only 10 inches


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

i mean its only 9 inches


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

nice pic! devilish red eyes.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

ur gurl kissing rhom, thats freaken POTM material...better yet winner material


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That rhom is absolutely flawless. You have something special on your hangs. $350 seems like steal. I'm impressed.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Thank you all for the kind words


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

with flash


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

w/o flash


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

More pictures of your girlfriend!!!!!


----------



## CKRAZY (Mar 11, 2004)

the eyes r F**King bomb


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Awesome Xingu Rhom


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I just took this quick shoot.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I wish I was that lucky rhom.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

great rhom, those eyes are burning!!!!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> My rhom kissing my girl. Believe it or not she is more dangerous than the Rhom.


 POTM? I would vote for that.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That rhom is damn clean dude!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

That's one sexy animal...and your girl ain't bad either!


----------

